# On reposting work from other photographers...



## vonnagy

*Please private message the photographer if you are going to download and repost their photo*

While some folks (such as myself) don't mind if you repost a corrected version of their photograph, others will be quite sensitive about this.  When in doubt, just ask them before you decide to repost their work here! Being a good critic doesn't automatically mean you have the right alter someone elses photography 8)

_note:_
This isn't directed at anyone in particular and no one has complained about having the picture re-edited, but its just an observation from a few posts that I have seen here in critique forum   Just be considerate!

peace out


----------



## Gatsby

Just a though .... another photography site that I belong to asks that you put OTE in your sig if you are OKAY for people TO EDIT.

Could this possibly be added somewhere in the post to give if not blanket permission, then permission for that photograph.


----------



## chrism

Gatsby said:
			
		

> Just a though .... another photography site that I belong to asks that you put OTE in your sig if you are OKAY for people TO EDIT.
> 
> Could this possibly be added somewhere in the post to give if not blanket permission, then permission for that photograph.



I like this idea.


----------



## LittleMan

chrism said:
			
		

> Gatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a though .... another photography site that I belong to asks that you put OTE in your sig if you are OKAY for people TO EDIT.
> 
> Could this possibly be added somewhere in the post to give if not blanket permission, then permission for that photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea.
Click to expand...

I do also.... it seems like it would be an easy/good thing to do...


----------



## jadin

I would agree....


----------



## Corry

BUMP!  Needs to be restickied!!!!


----------



## LEXTC

I encourage EVERYONE to edit my pics!  I actually love seeing other's ideas!


----------



## David A

Uh oh...I didn't see this until now. I think I am 2 posts late...

Sorry guys. I'll keep this in mind and follow the rule from now on.


----------



## monicam

LEXTC said:
			
		

> I encourage EVERYONE to edit my pics!  I actually love seeing other's ideas!



yeah! I agree with you..

We posted our photograph just for other person to see it and ask some comment and suggestion.

It will depend on how they interpret our pictures?

I love other opinion.

BUt, inbehalf of the thread creator, you also have a point for duplicating others masterpieces..

actually this is a nice thread.


----------



## hamburger

Gatsby said:


> Just a though .... another photography site that I belong to asks that you put OTE in your sig if you are OKAY for people TO EDIT.
> 
> Could this possibly be added somewhere in the post to give if not blanket permission, then permission for that photograph.



As a newbie to TPF I scratched my head at that.
When I signed up for TPF earlier today I ticked a little box so now with every post everyone can see my "okay to edit" in bright green (until maybe I decide to revoke that). 
It's in - what - the profile??? somewhere... Maybe everyone should have one?
So anyone who does not like their photos edited could indicate it plain for everyone to see?

Or am I getting things horribly wrong here?


----------



## Alex_B

hamburger said:


> As a newbie to TPF I scratched my head at that.
> When I signed up for TPF earlier today I ticked a little box so now with every post everyone can see my "okay to edit" in bright green (until maybe I decide to revoke that).
> It's in - what - the profile??? somewhere... Maybe everyone should have one?
> So anyone who does not like their photos edited could indicate it plain for everyone to see?
> 
> Or am I getting things horribly wrong here?



That little box you can tick has only been introduced very recently. So whoever registered before, had not chance to tick it upon registering.

However, I guess you can find it somewhere among your user settings (User CP in the navigation bar).

Some people might prefer to state "free to edit" or "not free to edit" depending on the image though.


----------



## lena5538

it is good to see that copyrights are being cared here.


----------



## dslrchat

I tried to PM and ask for permission but it seems I do not have permission to private message.
So I waited till I saw some one else C/C then I did 1 as well.

What is the criteria to be able to PM?
Thanx


----------



## helloboy

it is the great montain,the montain is very huge ,so the picturehttp://www.beyoursweety.com/Show.Asp?ID=15


----------

